# I have been a mug



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

I must admit I have often thought, when I read about people getting ripped off by cowboy builders, that I would always be careful when getting work done and never get caught. Well, I put my hands up and am now one of those growing breed of home owners who have been well and truly stuffed.

I thought I would post my experiences here, in case others should fall foul of such a builder. Not sure if it will help, but you never know!

First let me explain. We have two exterior chimneys that have been leaking for five (yes 5) years and in that time we have had four builders working on them to put it right. The first builder could not find a problem, second builder said he fixed it but it continued to leak even after he returned many times to 'fix' it. Which bring me on nicely to the third builder

I picked this company last summer as they showed excellent rating plus a 10 year guarantee on Ratedpeople.com. 
So after much checking I decided on: http://www.ratedpeople.com/profile/skyline-property-maintenance/index
I was told that more work was necessary and the bill came in at 50% above quoted, which I paid. After a short time the chimneys leaked again, resulting in the ceiling starting to collapse, so I contacted the company via email, phone calls and post. Phone numbers (landline was not connecting and mobile was ignored) didn't work, emails were ignored and post was returned as a 'not known'. After a month I had no option but to get it done again and the new builders, who were excellent, were shocked by the appalling standard of work. Ratepeople were unable to help and as I don't know how to contact him for a court claim I have come to a dead end. I did eventually manage to speak to him and he promised to pay back £500 towards the additional cost. Needles to say it never arrived.

So here is the 'guaranteed' work done by Mr Gooding of Skyline Property Maintenance. I have included name and company (Ratepeople are currently reviewing them) as I would not wish anyone else to be caught by this company and also to say that sometimes guarantees are no guarantee.














































And finally how it should have looked. Our fourth builder!- Thanks to Tom and Ryan of Grand Designs, Bristol (via mybuilder.com) for such a professional job.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is shocking, feel for you fella and hope you get this resolved as soon as possible, might be worth checking out trustatrader.com, never had any issues and the tradesmen I have used have been first class.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Glad you got there in the end. Looking for builders to help renovate a house I've just bought, so will be wary of stories like these...!

Problem with those rate sites is that it is so easy for them/friends/family to create multiple accounts and give themselves high ratings. Happens all over Amazon, eBay, TripAdvisor..you name it...


----------



## SuperMin (Jan 30, 2016)

Man, that's terrible. Must've been so stressful. Glad you managed to get it sorted in the end - looks like they did a good job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

At least it's now done properly, on work like that I would always take photos to show the customer before and afters.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for your comments. I ended up using mybuilder.com and found an excellent local company. 

My negative post on Ratepeople from last week had been moved to further down the page, so it now appears at May of last year, which is a little disappointing. I do wonder what's the point of using ratedpeople.com when it seems they are more interested in protecting the builder rather than the customer.

To reiterate and make it clear my comments are in relation to Mr Lee Gooding and son David, of Skyline Property Maintenance of Street, Somerset and no one else of a similar name.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As a tradesman I wouldn't rate there service I only thing any good to come from it for me was a note book


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you were taken for a ride, it really is so disappointing when that happens (and even worse if the wife 'told you so').

I use one builder that came from a recommendation from (very fussy) friends that I trust completely. I don't know if he is the cheapest but he has never let me down or done a bad job for me yet - needless to say I will continue to use him !!

John Williams in Tamworth if anyone is interested !


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad you got to bottom of it and it appears to finally be sorted properly.

That's the problem with these sites, they pay to have the logo on their websites/van and client's think they're fully checked and certified. I know with checkatrade you only needed a handful of reviews to start off (mostly done by friends or family) and any negative reviews could just be bumped down or deleted 

I'm not on any of these sites (decorator) the only advertising is on the van and 90% our work is repeat clients and recommendations from them to their friends. Constantly busy and booked 7 months ahead currently


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

A bit of an odd question.

How do I find out the address of someone, when I do not know which town or city they live in?

The owner, Mr Lee Gooding of Skyline Property Maintenance has supplied what appears to be a false address to me and also ratepeople.com

I had hoped to get him in court, but without an address I cannot see how this could be done.

Finally, Ratedpeople, despite knowing of Skyline Property Maintenance and being sent proof and photographic evidence of his work and business ethics, are still promoting his company.


----------



## steve6690 (Feb 25, 2016)

http://www.192.com/atoz/people/gooding/lee/ba16/4130887824/

Could this be him ? I'm not sure how much 192.com costs but I doubt it's very much.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheers Steve, much appreciated for taking the time to assist.

The Lee Gooding I know is well in his 50's.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

There is a skyline property maintenance registered at companies house but the name against the company is Steve Morris and Jean Morris. There is also a web site called http://www.skylinepropertymaintenance.co.uk but that's registered to Wesley knowles in St. Albans.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Many thank for your assistance. I have emailed Skyline Property Maintenance.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

If you contact local Trading Standards they should be able to help you, only today my mother with #dementia was quoted £450 for laying 20 bricks.

John Tht.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for that and hope you reported the bricklayers.

Looks like Ratedpeople have decided to removed Mr Lee Gooding of Skyline Property Maintenance from their listings. A small victory I guess.


----------

